# Lexmark 8300 drivers for Mac OS 9



## beachside301 (Apr 4, 2004)

I have a friend with a Mac using OS 9. She purchased a new printer a Lexmark 8300 all in one printer. The printer only has Windows drivers and Lexmark's website only has Windows drivers. Can I connect this to her I Mac?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Give it a try. It's not going to hurt anything.


----------

